
Hide secrets with invisible characters in plain text securely using passwords - amrrs
https://github.com/KuroLabs/stegcloak
======
ksaj
Coincidentally I posted this twitter challenge a week ago:

    
    
        #I #wonder #how #many #of #my #haX0r #friends #can 
        #figure #out #how #I #made #all #these #hashtags
        #unclickable.
    

None of the hashtags appear clickable as they normally should, except for the
#unclickable one, which I left as normal as a bit of a joke.

Twitter doesn't highlight # followed by a space, among other characters it
ignores unless they terminate in an alphabetic character. #10 won't get
highlighted, but #10d will. When I realized that, I just added a zero-width
space after the #.

EDIT: Interestingly pasting it to a HN converts it to a normal space
character, so I had to edit and delete them. Didn't really expect that one.

Here's the original link if you care to see what it looks like in action:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/IntruderVS1400/status/12723814606...](https://mobile.twitter.com/IntruderVS1400/status/1272381460637507591)

------
amrrs
Live @ [https://stegcloak.surge.sh/](https://stegcloak.surge.sh/)

